# 5 Best Beaches In Australia



## travelon

I know little about Australia and I have heard 5 best beaches must visit are 

5. Coogee Beach
4. Manly Beach
3. Bronte Beach
2. Bondi Beach
1. Tamarama Beach

Do you agree, disagree?


----------



## Wanderer

Haven't heard of Tamarama but other four are all about Sydney and you can do a lot better up the coast, down the coast and over in WA with heaps more, though not the same extent of city facilities.


----------



## coolTechno

depends on wht do wanna do in the beach.. like scuba diving there r special beaches


----------



## magnusiax

Interesting information thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnnymac

if your looking for the best beaches. yeah Bondi i can say. but if you want the best views as an add-on then forget about Bondi beach:
-Durras (surfing, fishing, camping, swimming, hmmm and lots)
-Long Beach (popular for jet skiing)
-Batemans Bay in Canberra also very popular for tourists
-Surf Beach
-Broulee (there are two beaches in Broulee, the long one is a shallow beach where you can swim with kids. and the short beach is perfect for diving,snorkeling, and just swim)


----------



## maxill

have not heard of Tamarama Beach, i hope to get there one of these days


----------



## Indyainfo

*Travel*

wow thanxfor the info. its great to know about austrailian beaches


----------



## AdamR

Best beach for me was at cape tribulation, it probably has a specific name! absolutely stunning.

Whitehaven beach was excellent too!

Also the beach at Byron Bay 

I personally wasnt that impressed with either coogee or bondi, but out of the two coogee is nicer imo, not really sure what the fuss is about bondi.


----------



## britwolf

I just googled for the images and dang! they are pretty!


----------



## patricia23

I also considered Surfers Paradise Beach as best beaches in Australia. The surf is fantastic and you'll appreciate the breeze.


----------



## mr.brightside

Very nice info, thanks! Ive heard about the nice beaches in durras and I was fascinated when I saw some pictures on google.


----------



## BlackEyes

I really don't know Tamarama beach, I Google it and don't have much information but do have good feedback and they prefer it than Bronte Beach. I'm thinking to check that Beach. I'm scheduled to travel in Australia this coming December.


----------



## patricia23

Nice list, although I never heard about Tamarama Beach too, but the other 4 are worth to visit and enjoy.


----------



## Guest

Hehe this is amazing, very varied views here! The first 5 at the top are an absolute laugh. I lived on Tamarama beach, pretty but nothing too mind blowing. I totally agree with Byron Bay as the best in all aspects not only the Main beach but the beaches close by. Also, since when was Batemans Bay in Canberra? I lived in Canberra for 8 years and never stumbled across it...anyway a bay isn't really a beach - or is it?


----------



## landdownunder

I love Australian beaches! Some of the best are hidden away and I can't go past some of the great little beaches along the Sunshine Coast between Mooloolaba and Noosa!


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

I totally agree with you.


----------



## comparequotes

Here's my list:

Palm Beach
Whitehaven Beach
Surfers Paradise Beach
Hyams Beach
Four Mile Beach


----------



## Afterhourcourier

Ya. I really agree with you.


----------



## Therese

Whoa! Great list of beaches, I searched for images and they are very, very beautiful!! I even found a picture of Tamarama beach at dusk! So nice..


----------



## Dexter

I haven't been all around Australia so I cannot speak for all the country. However, one of the nicest beaches I have been to is in Stanwell Park, NSW South Coast.


----------



## ChristineSutherland

And what about Cable Beach in Broome, Western Australia? Closer to home Trigg Beach is pretty gorgeous, and Cottesloe, wow 

Down South, Prevally for surfing.

Let's face it, Australia is a land of amazing beaches


----------



## pamhilts

I also want to know about the beaches tell me please if you have the compete detail about this..!!


----------



## Jhonsm

are there any image to see


----------



## Jhonsm

Done I google and it sure great place


----------



## Jhonsm

I wonder the best rout for the beach?


----------



## Jhonsm

are there any place to stay on the beach


----------



## Jhonsm

any body with a reference hotel???


----------



## Jhonsm

any body, it seem nobody yah...


----------



## discoveringmelbourne

Great list! I'll put them on my list to check out!


----------



## avcrk

Cottesloe beach is a good one here in Perth. Love the white sands and pine trees growing from the dunes hundreds of metres back giving great shade.
Good thing about W.A. is that you can go a thousand kilometres or more north, or south east and have a beautiful aqua seas and broad white beaches of your own, and not be disturbed from your hammock. 
As for surfing, there are a few places in Margaret River. There are some great beaches in the eastern states - not sure if they get crowded or not. Too hot in summer to be looking for parking or to be queueing up.

Cheers
Adrian


----------



## avcrk

Being the west coast side of things, its hard to pick only a handful of beaches - like picking a grain of sand out of a bucketful.
Cottesloe is nice, and I always like the white sandy beaches along on the west coast.
The best combination of aqua water and white beaches I have seen was around Esperance facing the southern ocean. 
Top 5 ?
1. Cottesloe - love the pine trees along the dunes for shade, and the mixture of fishing and sun bathing.
2. Cant think of the name of the beach, but its comes directly off Esperance.
3. Scarborough - same reasons as cottesloe.
4. Nice beaches near Cervantes - just before Geraldton, good if you have a boat, some little islands around to add to the scenery.
5. Hillary's boat harbour, if your idea of being near the beach is little bit of sand, plenty of salt air and enjoy shopping on boardwalks with a casual and fun atmosphere and good sun and water slides etc.


Cheers,
Adrian


----------

